# Ways to annoy your slave



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jul 8, 2007)

We all annoy our slaves and some of us are very good at it. This is a place to share your methods of being dastardly. 

Do you turn your nose up at veggies only to eat them later?

How about chewing that tax form?

If it annoys your human, post it here.

Please don't tell your slave about this place, they might discover our secrets and put a stop to it.


----------



## Coconut (Jul 8, 2007)

Sometimes when my human mommy wants to hold me, I will keep running away from her. She will pick me up, I will jump down, she picks me up again, and I jump down. 

Also,I chew on her clothes. Sometimes she says ouch when I do. I don't know why. I wouldn't say ouch if she bit my fur. 

I don't just try to annoy her, but sometimes I don't want to be held. And her clothes taste good. It's fun pulling on clothes!


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Jul 10, 2007)

For mes, I like to hop away from her - all the time! And when she gives me them yummy treats, Ill take a little nibble then hop back to me corner, then the next time she comes in ,all them treaties are all gone :biggrin2:. - Simi

For me, If mom doesnt have any treats with her, Iwill come out, say a sweet and short hellow, then hope back in my cage and lay down . Mom eventualy gets frustrated, and goes and gets me some treats - but she always gives some to Simi too :shock::?. Byes! - Sisi


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Well when Mommy gives me stawsberries i just turn around and run to my room.. at night i eat that strawberry!! I also run away when my mommy tries to cuddle me...Uh oh.. shes coming.. Bye ^_^ :bunny18


----------



## Roxie (Jul 22, 2007)

wow a very hard choice. hmmm 
1) run away as soon as i see her 
2)bite my cage 
3) run away when mommy tries to pet me
4) be the angel that i am 
~Roxie(the angel duh:adorable


----------



## trixieismyfunnybunny (Jul 23, 2007)

*trixie here~
what i love to do to annoy mommy is well....
* 
*i like to run from her*
*bit on my prison cell(which she calls a cage) when she puts me in from play time.*
*when her friends come over i hide in my hiding place which mommy calls a skateboard ramp*
*when she goes and puts veggies or fruit in my cage, i run from it and when she leaves i go in and eat up!! yum, yum!*
 *so mommy must be PRETTY annoyed sometimes with me! hehe but i don't care, as long as she gives me kisses i'll love her!!!!!! 
peace, love, and the happy-dance!!!!
Signed,
Trixie Fufu (what mommy's mom calls me, it's soooo weird!!!):bunnydance:

*


----------



## Flashy (Jul 23, 2007)

Yo! It's Big Sky here!

I love Tracy lots, and it's so funny to see her get annoyed.

My favourite games are

1, Spray anything and everything including Tracy. I score points on it. Once I got it in her mouth and gave myself 100% for that, but I haven't been able to do that again. I play this game and compete with Cloud and Badger, and recently a Dopey has started playing too.

2, Not eating food that Tracy holds, I just wait until she puts it in my bowl, and then eat it.

3, I often eat cardboard which makes Tracy annoyed, but I don't know why, because it's yummy. But if I look at her, whilst chewing, she starts laughing. I don't understand they funny looking rabbits, they are strange.

4, I like to visit whoever is in the hutch next to me. I walk out of my hutch and across a thin ledge to see Sandy and the Dinkies. I used to see Tubby, and I missed him when he died  No one was there to see. It was sad. Tracy holds my belly so I don't fall. I have fallen out of my hutch a few times trying silly things and Tracy does a sort of funny dance in 'panic' she called it, but I don't know what that is.

The others told me to tell some games they play.

5 Coud plays 'chase the arm', but he can't play it anymore because Tracy now wears big gloves which makes him angry.

6 My beautiful Dinky children like to look so far over the edge that Tracy gets scared they will fall. They just look at her with their big innocent eyes.


----------



## Georgie (Aug 11, 2007)

i like to jump in mi litterbox when mommmie slave ladie twies to empty it. recentwy i've started pushing my food bowl off of the shelf...mommie slave ladie always comes wunning becaws she finks i hurted myself. the wunning dance is funnies!!

-Georgie the 8lb WonderBun


----------



## bat42072 (Aug 11, 2007)

mommy gets annoyed when I get tired of playing with my toys i get creative and find new ways to get out of my cage.. she calls me houdini which annoys me...

Foster


----------



## Flopsy (Aug 12, 2007)

Fluffy sees the other buns and runs up to the front of his crate, "I have many ways to annoy mom. My favorite is that when she fills up my hay rack I will just let it mold, so that she will have to put it in my wire ball with bell. It is very time consuming for her to fill it up propery without wasting any hay, and then I eat it as fast as I can so that she will have to continue the process the next night. Hehe sucka." :laugh:

-:dutch Fluffy


----------



## girlzilla (Aug 12, 2007)

humans seem to really value their handbags and shoes. 

chew them at every opportunity :biggrin2:


----------



## SDShorty (Aug 16, 2007)

Hehe, this is an easy one. There is this room, mommy calls it the forbidden room, and the bedroom. But that room is SOOO fun. I can go under this big thing called a bed, and I can hide and chew on the carpet all i want under there without being bothered. But she just gets mad when I go in there. So I annoy her by sneaking in there every chance I get! I even figured out that sometimes if I stand on my back legs and scratch on the door it magically opens!:dude: Mommy tells daddy now "make sure the door is closed ALL THE WAY". But he still forgets to even close the door sometimes, and that's when I make my move! Its so funny to see mommy trying to crawl under the bed to shoo me out. But I always foil her by going to the other side, and when she goes to the other side and tries to get me, i run back to the other side, haha! :biggrin2: This is a fun game, even though I know mommy doesnt like it


----------



## donnamt (Aug 25, 2007)

rotf brilliant ideas.... im Alvin 

i got a new mum human slave and she seems to not mind anything i do apart from the wallpaper chewing..... do they really think calling my name and clapping will stop me? i always have a good look around too to make sure im not being watched...

oh yeah they gave me blocks of wood... but i prefer trying to help the chipmunks escape by chewing thier cage... i will try the other suggestions ive seen for sure


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 26, 2007)

What I like to do is when my slaves come into the room is "thump" really loud and run to the back of my cage. 

I also like to show them my back when they come in and listen to them try and figure out what they did to make me mad.
Nibbles


----------



## MsBinky (Aug 26, 2007)

*SDShorty wrote: *


> Hehe, this is an easy one. There is this room, mommy calls it the forbidden room, and the bedroom. But that room is SOOO fun. I can go under this big thing called a bed, and I can hide and chew on the carpet all i want under there without being bothered. But she just gets mad when I go in there. So I annoy her by sneaking in there every chance I get! I even figured out that sometimes if I stand on my back legs and scratch on the door it magically opens!:dude: Mommy tells daddy now "make sure the door is closed ALL THE WAY". But he still forgets to even close the door sometimes, and that's when I make my move! Its so funny to see mommy trying to crawl under the bed to shoo me out. But I always foil her by going to the other side, and when she goes to the other side and tries to get me, i run back to the other side, haha! :biggrin2: This is a fun game, even though I know mommy doesnt like it



That is _exactly_ what Bam-Bam and I do. Before it was just me, but I showed Bam-Bam so now he does it too :biggrin2:

~Wiggles


----------



## riley_rulz (Aug 26, 2007)

Ahhh, i am the EXPERT of annoying slaves. The key thing to do is to chew on EVERYTHING in site! If you chew on wires, then you will really annoy them!


----------



## GIDGET (Sep 7, 2007)

what really annoys my mommy is after she lays down plastic and then newspaper all over the parlor i find the one little corner she missed!!! i don't know why she gets so annoyed i leave her as many little bunny raisins as i can manage i mean i only have 85 feet of intestines after all.... just can't figure these mommy's out


----------



## Ice Cream (Sep 7, 2007)

my mommy ,when she feeds me, if I want more I bite her and nuzzle the food out of her cup and then I willput my head over my bowl and not let her steal any that I stole!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 9, 2007)

I really make mommy mad when I pretend I am fluffing a blankie in her lap then suddenly JUMP down and go for the places where those skinny long things are all lined up and go into the wall and tv and things. She can't get me all the time there. I don't know why it bugs her - if I leave a poo there, no one sees it. :dunno

She says something about how I'm gonna get reckacuted or something if I bite those long things.... I don't know what she means but they look tasty!


----------



## Butterfinger (Sep 9, 2007)

Well, if I'm mad at mommy because she picked me up, and I'm back in my cage....
Then I'll thump and run around, ...but that doesn't make her mad. I'll run straight against the wall and go pee, then run around some more and get all wet :devil She REALLY doesn't like that. But it serves her right!~ 

~Butter


----------

